# Amy Winehouse verhaftet



## Tokko (26 Apr. 2008)

*Vergessen Sie Entzug, Amy Winehouse muss jetzt vielleicht ins Gefängnis.*






*Die Grammy-Gewinnerin wurde offiziell in Gewahrsam genommen, nachdem sie sich freiwillig für eine Befragung auf der Polizeistation in Holborn meldete. Wie bereits mehrfach in den Medien berichtet wurde, soll sie am Mittwochmorgen einem anderen Kneipenbesucher gegenüber gewalttätig geworden sein.
Scotland Yard bestätigte E! News gegenüber, dass eine 24-jährige Person wegen Verdachts auf Körperverletzung festgenommen wurde, nach sie sich heute auf der Londoner Metropolitan Polizeistation zu einer vereinbarten Befragung eingefunden hatte, wollte aber nicht namentlich bestätigen, dass es sich dabei um Winehouse handelte.
Die Sängerin wird zunächst in Polizeigewahrsam verbleiben.
Winehouse erschien heute auf der von den Medien belagerten Wache, um sich wegen einer Straßenschlägerei einem Verhör zu unterziehen, nachdem sie von einem noch nicht identifizierten 38-jährigen Mann der Körperverletzung beschuldigt wurde.
Sie erschien zwar freiwillig, doch laut BBC kam sie zu ihrer Verabredung mit der Polizei zwei Stunden zu spät.
Britischen Boulevardzeitungen zufolge war der Vorfall, der sich am Mittwochmorgen um 3:20 Uhr zutrug, das Resultat eines Missverständnis. Winehouse hatte angenommen, dass der Mann, der ihr eigentlich ein Taxi rufen wollte, sie begrapschen wollte, und schlug deshalb auf ihn ein.
Bei einer Verurteilung drohen Winehouse bis zu sechs Monaten Haft.*

Quelle :
eonline.com


----------



## flying (26 Apr. 2008)

einsperren und schlüssel wegschmeißen


----------

